# Wirehair pointing griffon or German wirehair pointer



## ItemB (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey everyone new to the forums, have found a lot of great information on this site. I am looking at getting a new pup for hunting in early spring. I currently have a golden retriever, but she has gotten arthritis very bad and can long hunt she will still be one of my best companions though. I have done a lot of research in look for a dog and the two I have narrowed it down to I think(open to new suggestions too) are the wirehair pointing griffon or German wirehair pointer. They seem like very versatile dogs for the hunting I do which is probably 70% upland and 30% waterfowl, and i also like a close working dog. My main question these to dogs seem a lot a like are there any big differences between the two. Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I am very satisfied with my GWP both in hunting preformance and physical charateristics. But am not a waterfowl hunter and Sam does not like cold water. Seems like there are two options in a pointer, one ranges far out and one close working. My personal preferance is close working because many times due to weather or cover conditions the birds won't hold for a point very long......sometimes only seconds. By far most of the roosters we get are flushed rather than pointed. And that is due to constant hunting pressure and heavy cover working to the birds advantage.

In the field at 12 weeks. 









And a year later.









Hope that helps a bit. :-?
I should have added that quality training (which I have not done) would solve some of those early flushes. My bad.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Speaking of Griffons, What ever happened to Griffman??????????

Nice looking dog Dick, I know I'm a lab guy but someday I'm going to own one of those bearded dogs.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had Wirehairs before and i like them as a hunting dog. But i have gotten into Large Munsterlanders now and i will never use another dog again. If you want take a look at Large Munsterladers see if they will match you needs. If you also want go ahead and pm me and i can give you my number and we can talk about them!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

BROWNDOG said:


> Speaking of Griffons, *What ever happened to Griffman??????????*
> 
> Nice looking dog Dick, I know I'm a lab guy but someday I'm going to own one of those bearded dogs.


I've been wondering that for a long time Mike was a real nice guy and had a lot of good training perspective/advice to offer, he just disappeared???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

DIfferent Griffman


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I am not claiming to be any kind of expert, I am just giving first hand experience. I was told that the Griffon breed was started in France and the wire hair is German (not sure how accurite that is)

I have had a wire hair for 3 years now and one of my hunting parnters has a griff. Both of them have turned into great hunting dogs and are a blast to hunt behind. Both in the field and in the water.

My advise would be instead of trying to make a decision between a wire hair and a griff. (I don't think there is a major difference between the two)I would concentrate more on finding the best litter available (wire hair or griff) their is a dedicated group of griff owners in Bismarck and a lot of their dogs have all come out of the same line of dogs and the have done very well at the NAVDA events and at the National NAVDA event.

I'm not sure of what town your in but your local NAVDA group could be a great way to get some info to help make your decision. Just remember know matter who you talk to, they are going to try to convince you that their breed is the best (myself included). That is not a bad thing, I would rather talk to a guy who cares about their breed than some body who doesn't.

Good luck and take your time, it's a decision that you will have to live with for the next 10+ years.


----------

